# Competition



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Gday all, 
If you can tell me what movie this house is from, you will win a prize. 






Happy guessing. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## spooky (May 6, 2005)

Psycho!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Bzzzt fail!! LOL


----------



## trader (May 6, 2005)

'Babe'?? (the lil pig movie?)


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 6, 2005)

Walking tall
staring THE ROCK!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

None right as yet. Keep 'em coming!

It will be sort of on the hard side unless you're a real movie buff.


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 6, 2005)

can you give us a clue????? like comedy, horror, teen movie, something like that????? :mrgreen:


----------



## trader (May 6, 2005)

It looks like this house is in Oz??? and I am not a real movie buff... :cry:


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 6, 2005)

debbie does dallas?


----------



## spooky (May 6, 2005)

The Hand that Rocks the Cradle!


----------



## rodentrancher (May 6, 2005)

Looks more like one of the houses being renovated in "This Old House" on the Lifestyle Channel.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 6, 2005)

nightmare on elm st


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

House isnt in Oz. 

A hint: a quote from the movie "it was full of rubies and emeralds"


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

*The Goonies*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Hey Sherms,
Can you hurry up and tell me I've won so I know what my prize is ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## spooky (May 6, 2005)

War of the Roses!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Simon is the winner, here is your prize Simon.


----------



## spooky (May 6, 2005)

I'm glad I didn't win!!! :lol:


----------



## Magpie (May 6, 2005)

Hey Sherm, next time you give a hint, it might be a good idea to make it one that is not quite so googlable.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Ahhhhh yes magpie, cheers for that info. I'll go and get a new house now and use not so googlable hints if i need to use hints. 

Simon, your prize has been revoked, and you are now bannished to the land of google cronies and days of our lives fans!! LOL


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

MMM bit late as usual


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Hey sorry I missed my crowning, then de-crowning....my Optus Broadband was offline for an hour.

I didn't Google that...in fact the thought didn't even occur to me. I am stealing back my (lame) prize. I have the DVD and I knew what the house was from straight away....although it has been somewhat remodelled since the movie.

I'm the world's #1 Goonies fan...

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

here it is, this time its from a tv (american) show.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

*Full House*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

God simon, you really do have no life!!!! LOL 

You can have the other trophy back now. LOL 

Ok, next one is going to be extra hard cause of you Simon!!


----------



## Magpie (May 6, 2005)

Simon has a house fetish


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Haha...yes I am a sad individual.

Simon Archibald


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

> yes I am a sad individual



*spoken similtaneously by a crowd*

"Yes, we're all individuals"

*lone voice*

"I'm not"

I love monty python!


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

> I'm the world's #1 Goonies fan...



i'd fight ya for that but i didnt recognise the house lol...i knew i knew it but couldnt place it . TOP movie


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Haha Zoe...yes if you wanna claim #1 you gotta know that house ;-) I love the "truffle shuffle" that Chunk does...and just the things he says all through the movie. What a legend!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

Chunk's great  i wanna name one of my herps Chunk lol. i havent seen it in ages and its been bugging me what the big lug guy's name is...you know the guy who chunk becomes friends with?

ive got a thing for old kids movies...neverending story, labyrinth, tommy tricker (havent seen that in years), goonies, etc etc. gotta luv em


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Probably not hard at all, but im finding it very difficult to find a house that will be hard to guess.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

For Simon.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Competition*



OuZo said:


> you know the guy who chunk becomes friends with?



Sloth is his name.


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

SLOTH!!!! thank god thats out of my system now lol 

thanx sherm


----------



## Hickson (May 6, 2005)

*Re: RE: Competition*



Teamsherman said:


> Probably not hard at all, but im finding it very difficult to find a house that will be hard to guess.



Movie or TV? Looks familiar but can't quite place it........ 



Hix


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

Movie Hix.


----------



## Jarvis78 (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

debbis does dallas 2


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

*Harry and the Hendersons*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

About time you were wrong Simon!!!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 6, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Competition*

ET


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

This one is pretty famous, so no hints.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Also Ramsay got the ET house right


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

my grandma's house?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

maybe....is your grandma's name Flo?


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

no it's KATINA! she's a good greek girl :lol:

i'm guessing that was a hint tho for all those who have any idea where that house is from


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Sylvania Waters ??


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Nope. Older than that show.


----------



## ether (May 6, 2005)

Brady Bunch?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

*Brady Bunch*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Ether beat ya to it Simon.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Everyone should know this place.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Nightmare on Elm Street ??

The Brady Bunch house looks different to what I remember it. Lol.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

NIghtmare on Elm Street? Dam, to slow.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

> Nightmare on Elm Street ??


 Heh heh, you'll have a laugh when you find out what the real anwer is.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

I dont think it is anymore. I just checked it out on Google and it looks different.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Happy Days ??


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

partridge family or my three sons cant decide lol


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Desperate house wives????


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

> Happy Days ??



Bingo Splitty.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Keep them coming !!!!!


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

alrighty


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

I hope none of you guys are cheating.


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

looks like sesame street to me lol


----------



## OuZo (May 6, 2005)

here guess mine you'll never guess :lol:


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Its out of that movie with whats his name.......


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Bewitched LOL.. I dream of jeanie


----------



## ether (May 6, 2005)

This is one for sherman,


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

> looks like sesame street to me lol


 Not sesame street. Think 1980's.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

*The Cosby Show* for yours Greebs.

Ether, that looks like a house from the CRAP show *The O.C.*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 6, 2005)

cosby's..... is that how its spelt?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Bloody Simon.


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 6, 2005)

dammit simon!!! oh well..


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Simon Archibald


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

another movie house


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

Ooohh...is anyone else SCARED???!!!!!

*Poltergeist*

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 6, 2005)

I'm going to work for a little while...hope there's more when I get back ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Another one Simon will probably know.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Hollowen?


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Friday the 13th?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

nope


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Theme tunes I could do, houses, no!  
General tv show trivia anyone?


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Any hints then Greebo?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Is it Bewitched Greebs?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

yes it is Alan.


----------



## ether (May 6, 2005)

This one isnt a house but it's still pretty easy,


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

How bout this one??


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Seinfeld Ethers is.


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

That's Gold Ether. Gold.
Not that theres anything wrong with that.


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Ahh Bewitched a 'la 70's colorisation! ofcourse, Mr Tate was always at that door, or mrs Cravitz! :lol: 

Always familiar once ya recognise it! ahh memorys!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Hint for yours inny?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

um....a freindly main character ! :twisted: bit hard to hint that one without blowing it, should stuff clever Simon right up but!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Nightmare on elm street?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Nope early 70's


----------



## nuthn2do (May 6, 2005)

The ghost and Mrs Muir

BTW people ........... hotlinking gives the game away if you check the pictures properties :wink:


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Good one Nuthin2do ! well done !!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

this one is hard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Any hints sherm????


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Tuxedo.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Its got me stumped!!


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Sons and daughters?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Batman, its bruce waynes house?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

movie or tv, oz or not?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

another hint: Aliens.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Tv, american.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

My Favourite Martian ? Was that even a show ?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Yup I remember it well! loved it!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Sorry splitty, not this time!!!


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Mork n mindy?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

A regular tv show? 3rd rock?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Yep, a regular tv show.


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

years? Def not Alf.............. we should do this in chat


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

C'mon Al i give up! ????????????????


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Ok, one more hint. 

Jeffrey wears a suit in the show.


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Alien Nation ?


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Did it star William Katt? Greatest American hero ?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Nope. 

Last hint should give it away. 

Star of Enemy of the ............


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Men in Black?


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Fresh Princeof Bel Air


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Please tell us!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

splitty said:


> Fresh Princeof Bel Air



And the award goes to!!!!!!


----------



## instar (May 6, 2005)

Thought it had something ta do with aliens! Arrrrrghhhh!


----------



## splitty (May 6, 2005)

Woo Hoo

Any more ?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

This is a TV house. I didn't hotlink it so you can't cheat.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Big Brother!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

Not even close.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Any hints Greebs?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

what? too hard for ya?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

American or Australian?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

american. A resonably long running series too.


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

I dream of Jeannie


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

nope. Not quite that..old.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Gidget?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

nope. 80s early 90s


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Family ties?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

nope, but getting warmer.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

Family matters? 

Growing pains?

Step by step?


----------



## Greebo (May 6, 2005)

you're just guessing now

no

no 
and no


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

Golden girls?


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

Whats this one


----------



## craig.a.c (May 6, 2005)

The house from Aussiepythons.com


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

The Wonder Years maybe?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

who's the boss???? 

Dammit, im just grasping at straws now. 

Another hint maybe Greebs?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 6, 2005)

home improvement !!!!


----------



## diamond_python (May 6, 2005)

Married with Children????


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

Heres another one because I havent got a clue what Greebs is


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

the simpsons (real life one) 

742 evergreen terrace


----------



## peterescue (May 6, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## hugsta (May 6, 2005)

Looks like a great place, look at all that room, think of all the outdoor pits and enclosures you could have.....


----------



## diamond_python (May 6, 2005)

What TV show is this house from??


----------



## rodentrancher (May 7, 2005)

OMG! I must have a life sort of! I don't know any of these houses. Hahaha!


----------



## Greebo (May 7, 2005)

> Golden girls?



We have a winner.


----------



## splitty (May 7, 2005)

Doh............I was going to say Golden Girls last night but didnt want to admit to watching it. Lol.

The other house is Beverley HIlls 90210 ??


----------



## Kenshin (May 7, 2005)

lol 99% of these shows u say are way before my time........


----------



## OuZo (May 7, 2005)

goddammit i actually knew the golden girls one lol


----------



## dobermanmick (May 7, 2005)

diamond pythons 
beverly hills 90210 ?


----------



## westhamsc (May 7, 2005)

> goddammit i actually knew the golden girls one lol


sad part is so do i


----------



## OuZo (May 7, 2005)

hey westy ya wanna come over and watch some golden girls? lol :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (May 7, 2005)

> hey westy ya wanna come over and watch some golden girls? lol


i'll be there in 10


----------



## diamond_python (May 7, 2005)

Yeah splitty you beat Mick to it. 90210 - The Walsh house


----------



## dobermanmick (May 7, 2005)

Yeah its embarrasing to know that one  but thats what you get with sisters :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't have known that one if it was shown to me, but geez Mick, you were quickly onto it. Shame Shame Shame


----------



## dobermanmick (May 7, 2005)

:lol: I hessitated didnt really want to answer :lol: that must be why splitty won


----------



## alby (May 13, 2005)

hahah im not sure i dont watch to many movies


----------

